# Absolute Layout soll auf jedem Gerät gleich aussehen



## Alph0r (13. Okt 2011)

Hi, ich programmier seit eniger Zeit an einem kleinen Spiel für Android und möchte im Menu Buttons an eine bestimmte Stelle positionieren. Das relative Layout ist mir zu ungenau und das Absolute sieht zumindest, wenn ich es einfach mit Pixeln einstelle, nicht auf jedem Handy gleich aus.

Gibt es eine möglichkeit meine Buttons genau dort zu haben, wo ich sie möchte und dass es trotzdem auf jedem Handy gleich aussieht?


----------



## Marcinek (13. Okt 2011)

Hi,

da viele Geräte unterschiedliche Auflösungen haben, wirst du nicht weit mit einem absoluten Layout kommen. Du kannst aber vorher schauen, wieviel platz du hast und dann eine propotionale Ansicht erstellen.

Wenn du davon ausgehst, dass du eine auflösung von 800x600 hast und dann bekommst du ein Gerät mit 400x300 dann ist das die Hälfte. Und dann machst du überall * 0,5 wo du eine Posi hast.

ICh programiere keine mobilen Anwendungen aber so könnte ich es mir vorstellen.

Gruß,

Martin


----------



## schlingel (13. Okt 2011)

Hallo, das AbsoluteLayout ist deprecated und sollte dementsprechend nicht verwendet werden.

Wenn du ein Menü aufbauen möchtest kannst du ein ganz normales GridView verwenden und die entsprechenden Längen/Höhen mit dp setzen. 

Details siehe auch hier: Support Multiple Screens on Android


----------



## Alph0r (14. Okt 2011)

So sollte es im Optimalfall aussehen:







Das Problem am GridLayout ist für mich, dass es den ganzen Bildschirm einnnimmt und wenn ich da nur 2 Buttons reinmache und alles über dips mache, dann habe ich ja wieder dips drin und das sieht auf jedem Screen anders aus.

Der Weg von Marcinek klingt gut, so mache ich es auch in meiner View, aber in xml kann man scheinbar keine Screensize abfragen und ich kann die Buttons scheinbar auch nicht in Java code verschieben.

Ich kanns echt nciht verstehen, man kann die Höhe und Breite in Java Code ändern, aber nicht die Koordinaten.


----------



## Alph0r (14. Okt 2011)

Naja, hab jetzt meine eigene Button Klasse geschrieben.


----------

